# dia de los muertos



## Ravenetta (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm really excited about Halloween this year, including the "Day of the Dead" celebrations. Tomorrow my music school is having costumed recitals and then we may go to a "Day of the Dead" event. Look at these incredibly beautiful makeup designs people have done for it.


----------

